# 2006 8hp 4stroke Nissan won't hook up



## jwrock (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a short shaft tiller on my 13' gheenoe that won't push this boat. I've tried every trim position on the motor. It won't open up. Every time I get up to speed the motor rev's and the prop loses bite. I had a 5hp that worked fine just needed a little more speed. I've been told it could be the hub or it could be the shaft is too short for the hull? Need some insight before I throw more money at it.


----------



## ggoodman (Jun 16, 2013)

I would doubt it's the hub I would look at motor height, What pitch prop are you running? Sounds like your blowing out when you try to plane off?


----------



## jwrock (Aug 27, 2012)

I can't get the motor any lower without a jack plate.  I think it standard 8 pitch.  I believe it's aluminum.  It has 8 stamped on it. And yes it will move, but when wot it blows out.


----------



## Tommysmicroskiff (Jan 19, 2012)

Something is weird I run those motors and they haul azz ! 

make sure the foot of the motor is as close as possible to the transom "tucked" 8 pitch is about right


----------



## jwrock (Aug 27, 2012)

Well, I solved my own problem. Thanks for the insight, though. It always helps if you have the correct prop on the motor. Thanks craigslist. Here's a before and after. I decided to go buy another prop, one that was designed for a Nissan, and not a Yamaha. I didn't inspect the motor close enough when I bought it. There was a gap between the prop and the lower unit itself with the old prop. Then there's a pic of the new prop that's designed for it. No gap. I'm running it tomorrow to see how it works out.

Before


After


----------



## ggoodman (Jun 16, 2013)

well there's something you don't see everyday. hope that sorts it out for ya.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

WOW !  

That White prop has 12 splines ???

all the 8 hp yamaha motors I have seen have 8  



If you have an 8 spline yamaha prop I'll buy it ...send me a PM


----------



## jwrock (Aug 27, 2012)

Motor works great now that the prop has been changed. As far as that prop is concerned it does have 12 splines. I only thought it was a Yamaha prop because of the guy I bought it from. He worked at a Yamaha dealer.


----------

